

A Guide to World Cup Teams' Histories and Playing Styles - acdanger
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/06/15/sports/worldcup/how-we-play.html?hp

======
pitiburi
So Argentina, Uruguay or France are not relevant in football history? Not to
mention the absurd piece claiming that spain was able to get their first Cup
because they put their regional differences aside... or when they say that in
the 60s and 70 the whole world was north american culture except for Brazilian
football... and so many more... A very, very bad article. Sad, bc there are so
many interesting things to say about what the title talks about

